# Profinet Ausfall



## daudel (18 Mai 2011)

Hallo, 
gibt es Programmtechnisch eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden ob ein Profinetteilnehmer mit Adresse a.b.c.d ausgefallen ist oder eine Störung der Teilnehmer ansteht?

mfg


----------



## Sinix (18 Mai 2011)

Ja, das geht zB mit OB86 genau wie bei Profibus. Musst dem Profinet-Teilnehmer ne Geräteadresse vergeben.

MfG


----------



## Bernard (18 Mai 2011)

*Analyse Profinetfehler*

Guten Abend Allerseits,

extra dafür hat Siemens fogenden Download vorgesehen.

http://support.automation.siemens.c...=cseus&aktprim=4&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW


Viele Grüße Bernard


----------

